# What do you use?



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello, In curious what slingshots you guys hunt with!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Why don't you take a stroll through the many threads in the hunting section. Most people will post their slingshots as well.

The only time I have hunted recently was with a self made bubinga board cut based on MXReds ergo and strapped up with a set of ZDP's fastbands.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Will do, that's a nice looking slingshot!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks man but don't tell Dayhiker. I sanded it up to 800 before giving it its bath in linseed oil


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I saw your guys war!







is 196fps chained 64's office bands strong enough to hunt?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What ammo are you getting 196 with ? If it's 10-12mm lead, sure is. If smaller steel or marbles, probably not. Also depends on your game too.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

3/8 steel. Rabbit, squirrel, birds?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd be looking for a bit more speed. 3/8 doesn't carry a lot of energy.

Mind you, that's what I was using on those pigeons. That setup was throwing them out at about 240-250fps. I was only shooting short range though, about 6-8 metres. It was smashing skulls and the one I got in the neck went clean through.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll try more speed, I prefer rocks when I find cool ones!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Most of the time I hunt with my Lil rangers or my trusty PFS! I use circular rocks or marbles!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A natural with single Tbg 35-25 taper with 10mm lead and 15mm marble.


----------

